# General > Genealogy >  Re: Bains / bremner.

## efoulis

I need help with my Bains before I lose my brains. 
I am tring to find the children of Joseph Bain and Helen Bremner 
Children: Jane/Jean B 1831, Helen b 1833, Mary b 1835, Barbara , 1939, Christina b 1840/51, these children are on the 1841 census  after that cant find them , have checked marriages and deaths on scotlands People but cant find. 
other children born after 41 census . Catherine b1843 Helen b1843 ( poss Twins ) 
James b 1848  Isobel b 1850 James b 1855 . 
Joseph b 1845 married  Margaret Bain 1870 at Wick parish Church , this is the only Bain I can trace after 1851.
Can anybody help.

----------

